
MicroConf Europe 2016 is happening right now. Read the live notes now - benediktdeicke
http://microconfeuroperecap.com
======
mijustin
So sad I missed this year's conference in Barcelona. Loved it last year.

------
scoj
I love following along on Twitter when I can't be there in person.

------
richardw
Nice! Sad I'm missing it this year but enjoy!

